# Team up?



## devildoc (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone Want to team up and hit it? I'm near Raleigh and will probably hit Lake Jordan In the next day or two but would love to hit Lake Norman area.


----------



## rakkasan (May 10, 2013)

Did you check out Lake Norman area? I'm new to the Charlotte area (Ohio/ Michigan morel Hunter) & wouldn't mind getting out there with anyone familiar with the area.


----------

